# Wattwurm und Meerforelle



## raubfisch*angler (27. August 2007)

hallo,

Ich suche schon seid langem eine geignete landschaft um forelen zu fangen, lange habe ich hier in hamburg versucht einen naturbelassenen fluss zu finden aber leider sind in hamburg und rund rum um hamburg alle flüsse verpachtet.

Aber dann hat mich ein board mietglied auf forellen an der ostsee aufmerksam gemacht!

Da ich leider keine ahnung hab wo mann sie fängt woll ich mich hier schlau machen.

ich würde gerne auf wattwurm angeln da ich das spinnfischen nicht mag und vielleicht einwenig faul dafür bin  

ich bin für jede auskunft dankbar


----------



## andre23 (27. August 2007)

*AW: Wattwurm und Meeresforelle*

wenn die seeringler hochzeit haben, ist der wurm (tau-watt-seeringel)...der absolut beste køder...auf grund anbieten...fast alle meiner gefangenen mefo´s hatten ein "kaputtes" maul...vom auf den grund "stossen"...auf der jagt nach den seeringlern...

hilsen andré


----------



## raubfisch*angler (27. August 2007)

*AW: Wattwurm und Meeresforelle*

ok 

und keonnten sie mir noch sagen wann die seeringler hochzeit haben?


----------



## andre23 (27. August 2007)

*AW: Wattwurm und Meeresforelle*

warum so førmlich...

...ist sehr unterschiedlich....ende mærz bis anfang mai...kommt auf´s wetter ect. an...und die mefo´s werden richtig wild....am besten eine flache bucht in der ostsee aussuchen...dort beissen sie ab ca. 4 std. vorm dunkel werden...


----------



## raubfisch*angler (27. August 2007)

*AW: Wattwurm und Meeresforelle*

sorry  

Oha das muss ich aber noch lange warten bis ich eine fange!!


----------



## andre23 (27. August 2007)

*AW: Wattwurm und Meeresforelle*

...die laichzeit geht eh bald los....wann und vor allen wo wolltest du denn los....


----------



## raubfisch*angler (27. August 2007)

*AW: Wattwurm und Meeresforelle*

also ich würd jetzt am liebsten los  also so schnell wie meoglich!!

habe geheort das man in scheonhagen gut fangen soll oda??


----------



## Dorschdiggler (27. August 2007)

*AW: Wattwurm und Meeresforelle*

Moin Timo,

Schönhagen ist immer ein Testfischen wert......

*Wenn ich mir Dein Profil so anschaue, dann wundert es mich aber, dass Du "zu faul" zum Spinnfischen bist. Da steht doch, dass Du bevorzugt mit dem Blinker als Köder losziehst* 

Klar kannst Du mit Wattwurm auf Meerforelle gehen. Soll sogar an manchen Stränden recht erfolgreich sein. Tu' den Fischen aber einen Gefallen und benutze einen anständig grossen Haken. Damit lässt sich zumindest die Gefahr des Verangelns von kleineren Meerforellen etwas reduzieren.

Ansonsten viel Erfolg bei der "Pirsch"  #h#h


----------



## raubfisch*angler (27. August 2007)

*AW: Wattwurm und Meeresforelle*

ja auf hecht oder auf bachforellen gerne aber die ostsee ist gross und die chance ist nicht so gross das man eine fängt. kann man auch jetzt schon auf wattwurm angeln?? dorsche wären auch interresant und lecker


----------



## andre23 (27. August 2007)

*AW: Wattwurm und Meeresforelle*



raubfisch*angler schrieb:


> ja auf hecht oder auf bachforellen gerne aber die ostsee ist gross und die chance ist nicht so gross das man eine fängt. kann man auch jetzt schon auf wattwurm angeln?? dorsche wären auch interresant und lecker




das muss ich jetzt aber nicht verstehen...fange hier sicher mehr als jeder binnenseeangler....:m...


----------



## raubfisch*angler (27. August 2007)

*AW: Wattwurm und Meeresforelle*



andre23 schrieb:


> das muss ich jetzt aber nicht verstehen...fange hier sicher mehr als jeder binnenseeangler....:m...


 
forellen oder hechte?


----------



## andre23 (27. August 2007)

*AW: Wattwurm und Meeresforelle*

sicher mehr meerforellen...als so manch einer hecht...


----------



## Dorschdiggler (28. August 2007)

*AW: Wattwurm und Meeresforelle*



			
				andre23 schrieb:
			
		

> sicher mehr meerforellen...als so manch einer hecht...


#6

so sieht das aus......

Und nur deshalb Timo - weil die Ostsee so gross ist und Du meinst es wird Dir langweilig - willst Du mit Wurm auf Meerforelle..........

sorry.....verstehe ich nicht so ganz #d


----------



## Angelmann (28. August 2007)

*AW: Wattwurm und Meeresforelle*



Dorschdiggler schrieb:


> Tu' den Fischen aber einen Gefallen und benutze einen anständig grossen Haken. Damit lässt sich zumindest die Gefahr des Verangelns von kleineren Meerforellen etwas reduzieren.




Darf ich hier dem Dorschdiggler widersprechen? Danke, dann mach ich das man mal:
Egal wie groß Dein Haken auch sein mag, den nimmt auf Sicher ne 25er Forelle volles Rohr.

Also, meine Antwort: Lass das sein. Das Ansitzangeln an der Küste. Du wirst Untermassige verangeln und ziemlich sicher weniger fangen, als wenn Du "waidmännisch" mit Kunstködern an der Spinn-oder Fliegenrute fischst.


----------



## MefoProf (28. August 2007)

*AW: Wattwurm und Meeresforelle*

Moin,

im Prinzip kannst du das ganze Jahr über mit Wurm Meerforellen fangen. Ein Wurm wird eben nur selten verschmäht! Richtiges Ansitzangeln funktioniert an der Ostsee aber nur bei ablandigem Wind oder Ententeich. Ansonsten verfängt sich innerhalb kürzester Zeit soviel Kraut in deiner Schnur, dass du alles kappen musst. Das macht dann nicht wirklich Spass. 

Wenn man rechtzeitig anschlägt und grosse Haken benutzt (Grösse 1/0) ist die Gefahr kleinere Fische zu verangeln meiner Ansicht nach nicht grösser, als beim Spinn- oder Fliegenfischen. 

Ich glaube aber nicht unbedingt, dass deine Chancen besser sind, eine Forelle auf Wurm zu fangen, als auf Blech oder Fliege. Die Kunst des Meerforellenangelns besteht hauptsächlich darin, die Fische zu finden, bzw gute Plätze für die jeweiligen Bedingungen zu kennen. Und dieses Wissen muss man sich leider hart erarbeiten . Dazu eignet sich das Spinnangeln wesentlich besser, als das Ansitzangeln, da man viel mehr Fläche abdecken kann. 

Wenn die Fische da sind, dann bemerkt man sie meistens auch recht schnell, was aber nicht automatisch bedeutet, dass man sie auch an den Haken bekommt. Gerade jetzt wimmelt es im Uferbereich von Kleingetier, d h Nahrung im Überfluss. Da braucht man schon ein wenig Glück, um eine Mefo an den Haken zu bekommen. Dazu kommt noch dass viele Fische jetzt so langsam immer weniger Nahrung zu sich nehmen, da die Laichzeit naht.


----------



## Broder (28. August 2007)

*AW: Wattwurm und Meeresforelle*



raubfisch*angler schrieb:


> ich würde gerne auf wattwurm angeln da ich das spinnfischen nicht mag und vielleicht einwenig faul dafür bin



Hi Du,Wie alt bist Du?
1. gibt es in Deutschland immernoch die Groß und Kleinschreibung die ist nicht mit der Rechtschreibreform verloren gegangen!
Ich kann dieses analphabetische Kleingeschreibsel überhaupt nicht vertragen, NÖ!!!|krach:

SECOND!!!: Bist Du definiert nicht der Richtige für Meerforellenangeln, denn zu alleralleraller....alleraller....erstens darf man eins absolut nicht sein -> FAUL!!! 

Wenn Du eine Mefo fangen willst, dann sei wenigstens so blöd und schaffe ein Blinker an deine ALDIspinn

Das mit dem armen Wurm ist doch Tierquälerei !!! :m


----------



## Fynn_sh (28. August 2007)

*AW: Wattwurm und Meeresforelle*

...und wo der gute Broder schon so schön dabei ist  Meer*es*forellen gibts nicht...

Es sind und bleiben Meerforellen 

...und nö, mit Wurm auf die Silberpfeile zu fischen find ich nicht gut #h


----------



## MefoProf (28. August 2007)

*AW: Wattwurm und Meeresforelle*

Ach du meine Güte! Hier wird ja scho wieder ein Ton angeschlagen |uhoh:. Freu mich schon auf die ersten gefärbten Fische die ins AB gestellt werden


----------



## Angelmann (28. August 2007)

*AW: Wattwurm und Meeresforelle*

@ Broder

Bist nen geiler Typ:vik:


----------



## Truttafriend (28. August 2007)

*AW: Wattwurm und Meeresforelle*



Angelmann schrieb:


> @ Broder
> 
> Bist nen geiler Typ:vik:



Find ich gar nicht...deswegen auch hiermit verwarnt!

Geht ja gar nicht#d


----------



## andre23 (28. August 2007)

*AW: Wattwurm und Meeresforelle*



Truttafriend schrieb:


> Find ich gar nicht...deswegen auch hiermit verwarnt!
> 
> Geht ja gar nicht#d




sehe ich genau so, dass ist genau der grund, warum es sich hier viele 2 mal ueberlegen zu posten....


ps: ich habe schon sehr viele mefo´s per wurm gefangen...schuldig fuehl ich mich deswegen nicht...auch køfi ist super...man muss halt nur wissen...wann und wo...und wie...:q...

....und denkt dran, die laichzeit geht schneller los, als man denkt...


----------



## HD4ever (28. August 2007)

*AW: Wattwurm und Meerforelle*

Mefos mit Würmern |kopfkrat
neee - damit kann *ich* mich gar nicht anfreunden ... #d |rolleyes
habe zwar schon so manche schöne Mefo im Hafen gefangen die auf Naturköder (Heringsfetzen) an Posenmontage gebissen hat, während ich nebenbei am Spinnfischen war .... 
aber irgendwie ist Spinnfischen einfach nur geiler als schnödes Wurmangeln .... finde *ich* ... :m
obwohl das wohl auch ab und an mal erfolgversprechend sein kann/soll #c

Gruß aus Meiendorf ;-)


----------



## raubfisch*angler (28. August 2007)

*AW: Wattwurm und Meeresforelle*



Broder schrieb:


> Hi Du,Wie alt bist Du?
> 1. gibt es in Deutschland immernoch die Groß und Kleinschreibung die ist nicht mit der Rechtschreibreform verloren gegangen!
> Ich kann dieses analphabetische Kleingeschreibsel überhaupt nicht vertragen, NÖ!!!|krach:
> 
> ...


 
du pass mal auf was du schreibst ich bin kein kleines Kind mehr!! und wir drohen hier niemanden mit irgendwelcher körperlichen Gewalt, auch nicht wenn wir angeranzt wurden *****edit by Mod*****
und es ist mir scheiss egal was dir passt und was nicht!!!


----------



## andre23 (28. August 2007)

*AW: Wattwurm und Meeresforelle*



raubfisch*angler schrieb:


> du pass mal auf was du schreibst ich bin kein kleines Kind mehr!! und beleidigst du mich noch mal, dann find ich dich und quäle dich mal!! du wannabe!!
> 
> und es ist mir scheiss egal was dir passt und was nicht!!!




war eigentlich ein schønes thema..aber muss das auch wieder so enden???

...langsam bin ich es leid#q...


----------



## raubfisch*angler (28. August 2007)

*AW: Wattwurm und Meerforelle*

wollt nur was dazu lernen und dann werde ich gleich beleidigt!!!


----------



## andre23 (28. August 2007)

*AW: Wattwurm und Meerforelle*



raubfisch*angler schrieb:


> wollt nur was dazu lernen und dann werde ich gleich beleidigt!!!



das ist ja auch ok...und ich habe versucht dir etwas weiter zu helfen...

...aber muss man gleiches immer mit gleichem vergelten???...

...einige andere kønnen hier eben nicht anders...daran muss man sich gewøhnen...da spielen meist ganz andere dinge mit rein...

...die ich hier nicht weiter ausfuehren møchte...


----------



## C..pHunter (29. August 2007)

*AW: Wattwurm und Meerforelle*

Nabend....


Ich hoffe doch sehr das der Herr Raubfisch*angler auch ne nette Verwarnung gefangen hat! *Androhungen von Gewalt geht gar nicht klar und darf keinesfalls toleriert  werden!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!* Aber man sieht das Du auf Quälereien stehst#d.

Und ich muss Broder recht geben. Was man hier zum Teil ertragen muss, in Sachen Rechtschreibung, ist teils peinlich! Es gibt heute sogar eine Rechtschreibprüfung die einigen Leuten sehr helfen würde! Klar jeder macht mal den ein oder anderen Fehler aber einige haben wohl schon in der Grundschule nur das Fischen im Kopf gehabt|supergri.


----------



## MefoProf (29. August 2007)

*AW: Wattwurm und Meerforelle*



C..pHunter schrieb:


> Nabend....
> 
> 
> Ich hoffe doch sehr das der Herr Raubfisch*angler auch ne nette Verwarnung gefangen hat! *Androhungen von Gewalt geht gar nicht klar und darf keinesfalls toleriert  werden!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!* Aber man sieht das Du auf Quälereien stehst#d.
> ...



*Auch wenn du Recht hast, so ist Broders Beitrag in dieser Hinsicht leider auch kein besonders gelungenes Beispiel für gute Rechtschreibung #d.*


----------



## Hurricaneangler (29. August 2007)

*AW: Wattwurm und Meerforelle*

Hoffentlich werde ich niemals einer dieser Personen am Wasser treffen die hier ihren Frust an andern Leuten rauslassen #d
Ich find das Ab schon echt gut aber bei einigen Beiträgen bekomm ich echt das #t

Ab heute werde ich immer einen Duden mit zum Fischen nehmen :q:q:q


----------



## Ullov Löns (29. August 2007)

*AW: Wattwurm und Meerforelle*

Vielleicht mal wieder Ontopic?

Mein Eindruck ist, dass etwas zuviel Hype um die Mefo gemacht wird. Es ist nicht mehr und nicht weniger waidmännisch sie mit Wurm oder Fliege respektive Blinker zu fangen. Diese hier beginnende Edelfischdiskussion ist überflüssig. Ein hohes Gut ist frei entscheiden zu können, wie man - natürlich innerhalb des rechtlichen Rahmens - angelt.

Ich persönlich würde nie mit Wurm angeln, weil es mir schlicht zu langweilig wäre. Beim Mefoangeln gilt für mich in erster Linie, dass der Weg das Ziel ist. Die Faszination des Meerforellenangels liegt aus meiner Sicht weniger in der Menge der gefangenen Fische, sondern in der Spannung sich jeden Fisch hart und mühsam erarbeiten zu müssen, was einem mit zunehmender Erfahrung immer leichter fällt.

Das Problem des Verangelns untermassiger Fische ist vielleicht höher als beim Blinkern, allerdings hatte ich schon einige reichlich kleine Fische, die sich den Drilling derart reingezogen hatten, dass ich deren Überlebenschancen eher gering einschätze. 

Die Spannung einen Küstenabschnitt zu beurteilen, besonders interessante Stellen gezielt anzuwerfen und dann genau dort den Schlag in der Rute zu bekommen, die möchte ich mir nicht nehmen. 

Ich will primär Spaß beim Angeln haben, auch wenn ich einen leckeren Fisch nicht verschmähe.

Uli


----------



## Broder (29. August 2007)

*AW: Wattwurm und Meerforelle*

Hallo,
also erstens darf ich ja wohl fragen wie alt der ist wenn das nicht neben dem Beitrag von Raubfisch steht - oder ?
2. darf ich ja wohl meine Meinung über kleingeschreibsel mal kundtun und das allgemein, nicht auf die "Person" Raubfischangl.

Ich versteh überhauptnicht wo ich Dich beleidigt habe !
Das war doch alles sehr nett :m nicht ?

Ich weiß auch nicht ob Er ne Sie ist ? Steht auch nix davon- nicht?

Also tut mir leid wenn sich hier irgendwer auf den Schlips getreten fühlt. Ich habe nochmal mein Text gelesen und fand das alles noch sehr sehr nett - oder etwa nicht :m
:k :k :k :k


----------



## Fynn_sh (29. August 2007)

*AW: Wattwurm und Meerforelle*



C..pHunter schrieb:


> Ich hoffe doch sehr das der Herr Raubfisch*angler auch ne nette Verwarnung gefangen hat! *Androhungen von Gewalt geht gar nicht klar und darf keinesfalls toleriert  werden!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!* Aber man sieht das Du auf Quälereien stehst#d.



Wenn Broder's Beitrag schon ne Verwarnung kriegt, sollte der von Raubfisch*angler mindestens 2 bekommen :q

Aber hey, man kennt es ja...

und @Sundvogel

ich habs schon oft gesehen, wie welche mit Wurm auf MeFo gefischt haben. 95% der Fische haben sich den Haken bis zum Arsch reingezogen #d
Klar verangelt man beim Blinkern auch *mal* einen Fisch (letzte Saision wars bei mir zum Glück keiner bei 37 fischen #6)
Aber die Betonung liegt hier halt auf dem MAL. Beim Wurmangeln verangelt man dagegen fast jeden kleinen Fisch |uhoh:
Sicherlich gibt es auch Leute, die mit dem Wurm umgehen können und ihre Verangelquote  deutlich senken, dazu zähle ich den Raubfisch*angler jetzt aber erstmal nicht, nach den Beiträgen die ich von ihm so gelesen habe. :q


----------



## Ullov Löns (29. August 2007)

*AW: Wattwurm und Meerforelle*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Aber hey, man kennt es ja...
> 
> und @Sundvogel
> 
> ich habs schon oft gesehen, wie welche mit Wurm auf MeFo gefischt haben. 95% der Fische haben sich den Haken bis zum Arsch reingezogen #d


 
Toll das du 37 Fische gefangen hast.

Euer betteln nach Verwarnungen für andere ist...


Komisch ich sehe garnicht soviele Wurmangler an der Küste, mal abgesehen von Brandungsanglern.

Uli


----------



## Truttafriend (29. August 2007)

*AW: Wattwurm und Meerforelle*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Euer betteln nach Verwarnungen für andere ist...
> 
> 
> Uli




... genau das denke ich auch Uli.


BTW, mal wieder zum Thema kommen und ganz ruhig durch die Hose atmen Männers #h


----------



## Broder (29. August 2007)

*AW: Wattwurm und Meerforelle*



Truttafriend schrieb:


> ... genau das denke ich auch Uli.
> 
> 
> BTW, mal wieder zum Thema kommen und ganz ruhig durch die Hose atmen Männers #h


Das ist ja wohl die Höhe, jetzt bittet der auchnoch das alle durch die .... ZENSUR !!!:q Hose atmen.
Ich atme nicht durch die Hose so wie Du Meister!

- bist Du der Boss hier oder was?
Ich werd Dir jetzt mal was schreiben! Weißt Du was Du bist - Du bist hier der Moderator weiter nix und wir werden Dich auf deinen Platz verweise wo Du hingehörst!
Deine Freundschaft mit Uli interessiert mich herzlich wenig!


----------



## MefoProf (29. August 2007)

*AW: Wattwurm und Meerforelle*

Ich seh hier auch *nie* Wurmangler an der Küste |kopfkrat. Ab und an sieht man mal einen, der mit Wasserkugel und Fischfetzen angelt. Ansonsten Würmer nur als Wurmimitat an der Fliegenrute.:q  Selbst wenn die Wurmangelei - aus welchen Gründen auch immer- verwerflich sein sollte, so ist sie auf keinen Fall ein Problem, da kaum praktiziert. Also wieder mal viel heisse Luft um nichts.

Was das betteln um Verwarnungen angeht: Klar ist das Aufgabe des Mods, so etwas zu entscheiden, aber bei der Androhung von Gewalt ist bei mir Schluss mit lustig. Da kann ich jede verbale Entgleisung eher akzeptieren.


----------



## Fynn_sh (29. August 2007)

*AW: Wattwurm und Meerforelle*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Toll das du 37 Fische gefangen hast.



Danke, finde ich auch...:g

...und was kann ich jetzt dafür, dass ihr keine Wurmangler an der Küste seht? |kopfkrat
Ich habe definitiv schon einige gesehen und die haben auch kleine Fische gefangen, und leider alle von mir gesehenen verangelt.
Deshalb finde ich es ziemlich daneben, so ein großes Risiko einzugehen, die lütten zu verangeln. 
Wenn die Meerforellen irgendwann mal so häufig sind wie Plötze im Teich nebenan, dann wäre es mir auch relativ egal, aber nicht so lange noch etliche Leute künstlich besetzen und sich den Arsch dafür aufreißen!



> Selbst wenn die Wurmangelei - aus welchen Gründen auch immer- verwerflich sein sollte, so ist sie auf keinen Fall ein Problem, da kaum praktiziert



und das ist auch gut so!



> Euer betteln nach Verwarnungen für andere ist...



Sprich dich aus :m
Und erzähl mir bitte nicht, dass du Broders Beitrag nun viel schlimmer als den von Raubfisch*angler findest. 
Ich finde aber, wenn hier schon Verwarnungen ausgeteilt werden, dann bitte richtig und gerecht!


----------



## Fishzilla (29. August 2007)

*AW: Wattwurm und Meerforelle*

Hallo Jungs,
verstehe diese scheiß Entgleisungen wieder nicht ganz.
Habe ich wieder einen neuen Angeltrend verpasst oder was?
In der Brandung gehen wir seit ca. 15 Jahren, meist zu dritt.
Also, ich muss sagen, das wir noch nie eine Mefo dabei hatten.
Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, das das mit dem Wurm so eine vielversprechende Sache ist,
das sich darüber lohnt sich aufzuregen.


----------



## Pikepauly (29. August 2007)

*AW: Wattwurm und Meerforelle*

@All
Das ihr hier so abgeht, ist wirklich albern. Und so einen Super Mod wie Truttafriend hier so anzugehen ist einfach nur überflüssig.

Mal wieder On Topic:

Die meisten von euch kennen wahrscheinlich den kleinen Fluss, der Weissenhäuser Strand in die Ostsee geht. Im Herbst ist da ja zum Glück, das fischen im Mündungsbereich verboten. Ich habe dort im Frühjahr aber schon mal Angler gesehen, die direkt im Fluss geangelt haben. Vieleicht so ca. 100 Meter vom Strand, also kurz vom Deich (Seeseitig).
Die haben in den 2 Stunden die ich im Wasser war zu zweit 5 oder 6 Blanke Fische so zwischen 50 und 55 cm gefangen. Möchte das nicht bewerten.
Aber eine effektive Methode ist es auf jeden Fall, wenn die Fische lokalisiert sind.

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## Gardenfly (29. August 2007)

*AW: Wattwurm und Meerforelle*

rate mal warum ich mich Gardenfly nenne ?
Ich angele erst mit Wurm, wenn mein Rücken vom langen stehen zu stark schmerzt.
Wichtig ist nur: wenn die Pose sich bewegt sofort anschlagen, lieber eine verlieren als eine zu tief schlucken lassen.


----------



## raubfisch*angler (29. August 2007)

*AW: Wattwurm und Meerforelle*

Mein Gott was ich jetzt angerichtet habe!!!

Ich entschuldige mich für alles!! auch an dich Broder und mit der Beileidigung meinte ich den Spruch "ALDI" naja^^!!


----------



## Ullov Löns (29. August 2007)

*AW: Wattwurm und Meerforelle*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Sprich dich aus :m
> Und erzähl mir bitte nicht, dass du Broders Beitrag nun viel schlimmer als den von Raubfisch*angler findest.
> Ich finde aber, wenn hier schon Verwarnungen ausgeteilt werden, dann bitte richtig und gerecht!


 
Ehrlich gesagt ist mir Broders Beitrag genauso Wumpe wie deiner.

Kindergarten hier.

Als wenn die drei Wurmangler den Ostseemefobestand kaputtmachen könnten.

Gehst du auch am Strand spazieren und erzählst den Brandungsheinis wie schrecklich es ist, dass sie mitten in der Dorschkinderstube angeln?

Wahrscheinlich eher nicht.

Meine Güte, wie mir dieses Wichtiggetue einiger Blinker und Flugangler auf den Keks geht.

Wie gesagt, Verwarnungen für andere zu fordern finde ich... und nun denk dir deinen Teil.

Uli


----------



## andre23 (29. August 2007)

*AW: Wattwurm und Meerforelle*

uli und gerrit...wie recht ihr habt...


...und wie gesagt, wenn man weiss...wo...wann...wie...dann macht es extrem spass..das ganze geht auch nur ca. 3 wochen im fruehjahr...ich hatte erst ca. 15 untermassige mefo´s auf wurm...und die anzahl, der inhalierer, ist bedeutend niedriger als hier von "vermutung aufstellenden mefoanglern" behauptet...es ist fast mit den blinker zu vergleichen...zumindest, wenn man auf grund mit blei angelt...und den anschlag sofort setzt...

wir angeln vom boot in ca. 0,5-1m wassertiefe....

hier werden thesen aufgestellt, von leuten, die diese methode noch nie versucht haben...einfach læcherlich...#d...


----------



## Ullov Löns (29. August 2007)

*AW: Wattwurm und Meerforelle*

Damit das klar ist, ich angeln nicht mit Würmern.

Nur mit Blech und Fliege.

Uli


----------



## raubangler (29. August 2007)

*AW: Wattwurm und Meerforelle*

Mal zum Thema:

Wieso Wattwurm?
Ich dachte bisher, dass hier Tauwürmer angesagt sind.

Und wieviele Haken mit Würmern darf man eigentlich in S-H an der Angel haben?
Ich konnte trotz langer Suche nix finden....


----------



## andre23 (29. August 2007)

*AW: Wattwurm und Meerforelle*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Damit das klar ist, ich angeln nicht mit Würmern.
> 
> Nur mit Blech und Fliege.
> 
> Uli




weiss ich doch...uli...:q


----------



## Gnilftz (29. August 2007)

*AW: Wattwurm und Meerforelle*



raubangler schrieb:


> Und wieviele Haken mit Würmern darf man eigentlich in S-H an der Angel haben?
> Ich konnte trotz langer Suche nix finden....



Ich sag mal, soviele die Du noch so im Auge hast, dass Du den Biss sofort merkst. Ergo sollte Dir der Menschenverstand ne dicke *EINS* diktieren. |rolleyes

Zu dem Umgangston hier:
Kommt mal wieder runter, dat Sommerloch ist vorbei... |uhoh:


----------



## MefoProf (29. August 2007)

*AW: Wattwurm und Meerforelle*

So nun mal der Reihe nach: In meinen Augen wurde  nur einer hier so richtig angemacht und das war Broder. Sein Beitrag hat mir zwar inhaltlich und vom Ton her nicht gefallen, aber da war für mich keine richtige Beleidigung drin.  Als da die Verwarnung kam war ich doch etwas überrascht, aber ich dachte mir das ist wie beim Elfer: kann man geben, muss man aber nicht.

Als die Antwort von Raubfischangler kam, hatte ich mit einer weiteren Verwarnung gerechnet. Diese blieb aber aus. Das hat mich schon etwas gewundert. Das habe ich zum Ausdruck gebracht. Mehr nicht. Hier hat keiner um Verwarnungen gebettelt und erst Recht nicht den Mod attackiert. So etwas sieht dann doch ein wenig anders aus.

Raubfischangler hat sich inzwischen entschuldigt und damit sollte es gut sein. 

@ raubangler

Im Prinzip ist es ziemlich egal, was du für einen Wurm nimmst. Das geht eigentlich mit allem.

@Andre

du glaubst doch nicht ernsthaft, das du nur in den 3 Wochen des Jahres ne Mefo mit Wurm überlisten kannst. Das funzt das ganze Jahr über. Aber wie du richtig schreibst, am besten im Flachwassserbereich. Deshalb und weil die typischen Brandungsplätze kein Mefoterritorium sind, fängt man auch so gut wie nie welche beim richtigen Brandungsangeln.


----------



## raubfisch*angler (29. August 2007)

*AW: Wattwurm und Meerforelle*



MefoProf schrieb:


> @ raubangler
> 
> Im Prinzip ist es ziemlich egal, was du für einen Wurm nimmst. Das geht eigentlich mit allem.
> 
> .


 
Überleben Tauwürmer das Salzhaltige Wasser


----------



## andre23 (29. August 2007)

*AW: Wattwurm und Meerforelle*



MefoProf schrieb:


> @Andre
> 
> du glaubst doch nicht ernsthaft, das du nur in den 3 Wochen des Jahres ne Mefo mit Wurm überlisten kannst. Das funzt das ganze Jahr über. Aber wie du richtig schreibst, am besten im Flachwassserbereich. Deshalb und weil die typischen Brandungsplätze kein Mefoterritorium sind, fängt man auch so gut wie nie welche beim richtigen Brandungsangeln.




...sicher kann man das ganze jahr mefo auf wurm fangen...aber gezielt und in grosser stueckzahl, nur in dieser zeit, die ich beschrieben habe...

...es gibt auch hier plætze, wo die mefo im moment super auf seeringler geht....dazu werde ich aber schweigen...jeder sollte sein gewæsser selber kennen lernen und wissen, wann es wo,  und womit am besten geht....ich poste meine fænge auch nicht im AB...da ich die reaktionen kenne...und ja teilweise beissen sie wie pløtzen...1000 wuerfe sind eine legende...100 auch...und ich angel 90% im jahr mit pilk....weil es mir mehr spass macht...aber am ansitz habe ich auch meine freude...


und ich release sogar die meisten....da ich sie nicht verwerten kann...so manch ein dæne hat mich dabei schon sehr komisch und fragend angesehen...


----------



## Pikepauly (29. August 2007)

*AW: Wattwurm und Meerforelle*

Schätze mal ne Halbe Stunde mindestens.


----------



## MefoProf (29. August 2007)

*AW: Wattwurm und Meerforelle*

Die halten das erstaunlicherweise ziemlich lange im Salzwassser aus. Ne Stunde oder 2 gehen schon, zumindest wenn es kalt ist.


----------



## andre23 (29. August 2007)

*AW: Wattwurm und Meerforelle*



raubfisch*angler schrieb:


> Überleben Tauwürmer das Salzhaltige Wasser




ne...sind doch tauwuermer..natuerlicher lebensraum ist in der erde...nicht im wasser#d


----------



## MefoProf (29. August 2007)

*AW: Wattwurm und Meerforelle*

@ Andre

die 1000 Würfe brauch ich zum Glück auch nicht mehr :q. Zum Glück bin ich hier fast immer alleine am Strand unterwegs. Solche Probleme hab ich daher nicht. Bislang ist hier auch noch keiner aus dem AB aufgetaucht, es sei denn ich hab ihn eingeladen.

Fast alle Mefos die ich fange, haben Wurmreste im Magen und das das ganze jahr über. Im Frühjahr ist alles am leichtesten, natürlich auch das Angeln mit Wurm


----------



## andre23 (29. August 2007)

*AW: Wattwurm und Meerforelle*



MefoProf schrieb:


> @ Andre
> 
> die 1000 Würfe brauch ich zum Glück auch nicht mehr :q. Zum Glück bin ich hier fast immer alleine am Strand unterwegs. Solche Probleme hab ich daher nicht. Bislang ist hier auch noch keiner aus dem AB aufgetaucht, es sei denn ich hab ihn eingeladen.
> 
> Fast alle Mefos die ich fange, haben Wurmreste im Magen und das das ganze jahr über. Im Frühjahr ist alles am leichtesten, natürlich auch das Angeln mit Wurm




genau so geht es mir zum glueck auch...:q...und du hast recht...immer schøn auf den mageninhalt achten...dann kennt man seinen køder:q....und mit netten leuten reden, die tip´s am wasser geben...und lernen, lernen und nochmal´s lernen....


----------



## Medo (30. August 2007)

*AW: Wattwurm und Meerforelle*

geil....

ich hab broder gerade vor kurzer zeit von der "il" genommen und schon gibt es statt nen lückentext wieder nen backs...

timsen... good luck....


----------



## Broder (30. August 2007)

*AW: Wattwurm und Meerforelle*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Ehrlich gesagt ist mir Broders Beitrag genauso Wumpe wie deiner.
> Uli


Natürlich ! Dir ist alles egal. Immer alles egal !
Dir ist immer alles egal gewesen.
Dir sind auch die kleinen Fische egal ! Die durch Wurmangellei innerlich skalpiert werden.


----------



## Ullov Löns (30. August 2007)

*AW: Wattwurm und Meerforelle*

Broder?

Alles klar soweit?

Uli


----------



## barchetta (30. August 2007)

*AW: Wattwurm und Meerforelle*

Hi Wurm-Fliegen-Blechangler,
super Unterhaltungswert, habe mich richtig amüsiert über eure Beiträge, selbst Broder von dem ich lange nichts gelesen habe (kann aber auch an mir liegen) ist stets genial für ein spontanes Lächeln bei mir.
Super wie tolerant ihr seid...............
Wenn jemand sich ein wenig unglücklich ausdrückt, dann zeigt doch, dass ihr ein wenig Verständnis für ihn aufbringen könnt, aber nicht seine Meinung teilt und bitte, bitte, bitte werdet nicht persönlich .......ist ja fürchterlich.
Mensch, werden wir Angler nicht schon genug angepöbelt als Fischmörder..........jetzt gibt aus noch Wurmmörder.......kann doch nicht Euer Ernst sein........

Ich selber fische schon lange auf die Trutten und kann durch mein Rücken nicht mehr lange an der Küste stehen, das Wurmangeln wäre eine super Sache (mache ich aber nicht), um den Rücken ein wenig zu schonen... sollte ich deswegen an den Pranger gestellt werden?
Sollen mir andere Angler vorschreiben, wie ich zu angeln habe?
Kann doch nicht euer Ernst sein, bitte seid etwas toleranter und habt Spass am Austausch im Board, was wirklich super ist.
Wünsche Euch allen eine super Saison, egal ob mit Wurm, Fliege oder Blech!

Gruß und Petri
Stefan


----------



## Broder (30. August 2007)

*AW: Wattwurm und Meerforelle*

@Sundvogel
Ich verstehe die Frage nicht. Wenn Du nix zu sagen hast dann halt einfach das hmm.. den Mund. Verstehst Du?
Ich meine was willst Du ?
Ich meine da stellt einer ne Frage ( ist im Grund völlig egal was )
und wenn ich die Frage verstanden habe gebe ich dem eine Antwort um denjenigen weiterzuhelfen. Das ist hier ein Angelforum. Wir machen hier ein Angelforum.
Ich meine ich hab Dich überhaupt nicht gefragt. Ich hab diesen Moderator auch nix gefragt und auch nicht gebeten meinen Beitrag zu bewerten.
Als Moderator muß ich darauf achten das die Netiquette eingehalten wird, mehr nicht. Das scheint wohl zuwenig zu sein.
Ich denke der Threaderöffner hat seine Antwort erhalten.
Wenn Du noch was willst mach doch dein eigenen Thread auf.
#h


----------



## Broder (30. August 2007)

*AW: Wattwurm und Meerforelle*



raubfisch*angler schrieb:


> ich würde gerne auf wattwurm angeln



Wattwürmer beißen auf Einzeller hervorragend !


----------



## Truttafriend (30. August 2007)

*AW: Wattwurm und Meerforelle*

Lieber Broder,

warum bist du in anderen Foren gesperrt oder bei so vielen Boardies auf der Ignorierliste? Könnte es nicht doch an deinem Ton liegen?

Denke mal darüber nach und komme schleunigst wieder runter.

Bringst du hier noch mehr so überflüssige Kommentare gibts eine befristete Auszeit.

Gruß
Tim
Boardmoderator


----------



## Broder (30. August 2007)

*AW: Wattwurm und Meerforelle*

Ich bin nicht in andern Foren gesperrt das ist vollkommener - nein etwas vollkommendes traue ich Dir nicht zu also sage mal das ist fast vollkommener Quatsch.
Außerdem solltest Du als Moderator über soviel Urteilsvermögen verfügen das Du Dir deine eigenen Gedanken machen kannst und nicht irgendwas übernehmen von anderen. 
Ich habe nix gegen Dich persönlich a. kennen wir uns nicht b. schreibe ich hier viel zu selten.

Ich finde das mit der Verwarnung von Dir höchst ungemäß und nicht in Ordnung.

 Ich finde es auchnicht in Ordnung mir zu drohen.

Ich bin 40 Jahre alt und muß mir nicht son Quatsch erzählen lassen, bzw wie ich zu schreiben habe lass ich mir von Dir mit deiner Lebenserfahrung und deinen popeligen 36 Jahren nicht vorschreiben. 
Auch bist Du nicht mein Chef oder mir sonst irgendwie vorgesetzt also muß ich mir auch kein Kop machen bei Dir. Wir beide sind nämlich auf der selben Ebene. Wenn Du glaubst bloß weil Du hier Moderator geworden bist mir den Mund vorzuschreiben oder mir an den Karren zu pissen bist Du im Irrtum.
Sollte einer von euch Zensurfreds mein Avitar benutzten und unter meinen Namen versuchen hier weiterzuposten reiß ich euch den Arsch auf!


----------



## Monsterqualle (30. August 2007)

*AW: Wattwurm und Meerforelle*



Broder schrieb:


> Ich bin nicht in andern Foren gesperrt das ist vollkommener - nein etwas vollkommendes traue ich Dir nicht zu also sage mal das ist fast vollkommener Quatsch.
> Außerdem solltest Du als Moderator über soviel Urteilsvermögen verfügen das Du Dir deine eigenen Gedanken machen kannst und nicht irgendwas übernehmen von anderen.
> Ich habe nix gegen Dich persönlich a. kennen wir uns nicht b. schreibe ich hier viel zu selten.
> 
> ...


Für so etwas gibts die PN-Funktion.

Einfach nur peinlich was Du hier ablässt. Ich hoffe mal dem wird jetzt ein Riegel vorgeschoben.


----------



## Knurrhahn (30. August 2007)

*AW: Wattwurm und Meerforelle*

Da hat wohl das Gemisch in der Flasche nicht gestimmt!


----------



## hans albers (30. August 2007)

*AW: Wattwurm und Meerforelle*



> Da hat wohl das Gemisch in der Flasche nicht gestimmt!



#6

greetz
hans


----------



## Truttafriend (30. August 2007)

*AW: Wattwurm und Meerforelle*

Broder du kühlst dich erstmal für vier Wochen ab.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. August 2007)

*AW: Wattwurm und Meerforelle*

Gut !!


----------



## Tiffy (30. August 2007)

*AW: Wattwurm und Meerforelle*

Melde mich ja nicht oft zu Wort hier aber nu muss ich auch mal was schreiben 

Wenn jemand damit ein Problem hat das es möglich ist eine untermaaßige Meerforelle mittels Wurm+Haken zu verangeln dann empfehlt dem guten raubfisch*angler doch einfach mal Circle-Hooks. Damit nicht anschlagen sondern die Fische einfach in den Widerstand schwimmen lassen. Da ist das außerordentlich schwer einen Fisch zu verangeln....


----------



## Malte (30. August 2007)

*AW: Wattwurm und Meerforelle*



Truttafriend schrieb:


> Broder du kühlst dich erstmal für vier Wochen ab.



Schade, wollte mir grade ne Tüte Chips und nen Bier holen |gr:


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (30. August 2007)

*AW: Wattwurm und Meerforelle*



raubfisch*angler schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> Ich suche schon seid langem eine geignete landschaft um forelen zu fangen, lange habe ich hier in hamburg versucht einen naturbelassenen fluss zu finden aber leider sind in hamburg und rund rum um hamburg alle flüsse verpachtet.
> 
> ...



Moin,

wollte mal zurück an den Anfang.

@ raubfisch*angler :

Wenn es dir nicht liegt der Mefo mit Blech oder Fliege nachzustellen dann habe ich, wie ich glaube, einen guten Tipp für dich.

Probier doch mal das Grundangeln mit einer Köder - combi aus Seeringelwurm /Tauwurm.

Ich persönlich angel so nicht auf Mefos aber ich habe oft gesehen, das es zumindest von den Seebrücken in Haffkrug / Scharbeutz und Timmendorfer Strand funktionierte.

Ich glaube der Erfolg liegt "brutaler" Weise darin, das der Ringler für den "Geschmack" sorgt und der Tauwurm sich im Todeskampf ( lebt halt in der Erde wie ein anderes Mitglied feststellte) sich dem osmotischen Druck erwährt und sich daher "lebhaft" (wie gemein) bewegt.

Meerforellen sind auch "nur" Forellen und reagieren auf Reize.

Ich würde so nicht angeln aber wenn es dir liegt ?!?

TL Stephan


----------



## donlotis (30. August 2007)

*AW: Wattwurm und Meerforelle*

Hallo,

also das mit dem Broder scheint mir ganz klar mit der Taucherkrankheit zusammen zuhängen.
Denn der andere Taucher hier im Board ist auch oft 'frech'... (zumindest zu mir ).

Gruß donlotis




> Broder du kühlst dich erstmal für vier Wochen ab.


... Vier Wochen, das tut weh!


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (30. August 2007)

*AW: Wattwurm und Meerforelle*



donlotis schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> also das mit dem Broder scheint mir ganz klar mit der Taucherkrankheit zusammen zuhängen.
> Denn der andere Taucher hier im Board ist auch oft 'frech'... (zumindest zu mir ).
> ...




Bin zwar kein Mod, aber "nachtreten" ist unfair :q #
und für Broder tut es mir leid.



Gruß Stephan :l


----------



## Ullov Löns (31. August 2007)

*AW: Wattwurm und Meerforelle*



Broder schrieb:


> @Sundvogel
> Ich verstehe die Frage nicht. Wenn Du nix zu sagen hast dann halt einfach das hmm.. den Mund. Verstehst Du?
> Ich meine was willst Du ?


 
Ich gehe mal davon aus das du das lesen kannst.

Ich weiß beim besten Willen nicht was du hast. Ich habe lediglich darauf hingewiesen, dass ich es frech finde, wenn einige anderen im Rahmen der rechtlichen Möglichkeiten vorschreiben wollen wie oder wie nicht sie zu angeln zu haben.

Das dein Beitrag mir Wumpe ist, meint, dass ich ihn inhaltlich belanglos, vom Ton her befremdlich und ihn ansonsten komisch finde, ansonsten ist mir deine Meinung relativ egal, falls du eine hast, dann äußer dich doch so das auch nicht schon 40-Jährige es verstehen können.

Wenn du meinst, dass du besonders witzig bist, dann schreibe das doch Leuten, die das auch finden.
Ich bin weder mit Truttafriend befreundet noch verschwägert von daher ist mir nicht klar was du sagen möchtest.
Ich habe weder eine Verwarnung für dich gefordert noch scheint sie mir angemessen, aber deine Postings sind recht gewöhnungsbedürftig. 

Irgendwie scheinst du dich ja auf mich als Feindbild eingeschosen zu haben, aber ich weiß beim besten Willen nicht warum. Da ich erst 39 Lenze auf dem Rücken habe und du schon 40 wirst du mir das bei passender Gelegenheit sicher erklären können.

Uli


----------



## raubangler (31. August 2007)

*AW: Wattwurm und Meerforelle*

Moin,
hat denn nun jemand nähere Infos zur Hand, wieviele Haken mit Würmern in S-H an der Schnur sein dürfen?

Ich habe mir eine Drachenangel gebastelt.
Analog wie in Australien/Südafrika genutzt - allerdings 3 Nummern kleiner und mit nur 5 Wurmhaken dran.
Ist das in S-H zulässig?
Ich konnte in den Gesetzen nichts Gegenteiliges finden....


----------



## Monsterqualle (31. August 2007)

*AW: Wattwurm und Meerforelle*



raubangler schrieb:


> Moin,
> hat denn nun jemand nähere Infos zur Hand, wieviele Haken mit Würmern in S-H an der Schnur sein dürfen?
> 
> Ich habe mir eine Drachenangel gebastelt.
> ...


Meines Wissens nach darfst Du in SH an der Küste mit sovielen Haken und sovielen Ruten angeln wie Du willst, sofern Du noch waidgerecht damit umgehen kannst.


----------



## Feuerqualle (31. August 2007)

*AW: Wattwurm und Meerforelle*



Malte schrieb:


> Schade, wollte mir grade ne Tüte Chips und nen Bier holen |gr:



Sehr gut, ich habs noch rechtzeitig geschafft, frischen Kaffee aufzusetzen

Alter ist das geil. Der Unterhaltungswert hier ist ja besser als im Disney Land.#6

Vor n paar Tagen gabs hier ne Hand voll Postings zum Thema (kennen das eigentlich noch alle???) Jetzt schau ich rein und es sind ein paar Seiten....

Der Broder ging ja ab wie n Meteor.


----------



## Fynn_sh (31. August 2007)

*AW: Wattwurm und Meerforelle*



Stephan schrieb:


> Ich persönlich angel so nicht auf Mefos aber ich habe oft gesehen, das es zumindest von den Seebrücken in Haffkrug / Scharbeutz und Timmendorfer Strand funktionierte.



Quaaatsch, es gibt doch gar keine MeFo-Wurmangler an den Küsten 

@raubangler
viel Spaß mit deiner Methode #6 Finde ich auch gut, dass du so rücksichtsvoll bist und NUR 5 Haken genommen hast #6

War jetzt mein letzter Beitrag hierzu |wavey:


----------



## Gnilftz (31. August 2007)

*AW: Wattwurm und Meerforelle*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> *@raubangler*
> viel Spaß mit deiner Methode #6 Finde ich auch gut, dass du so rücksichtsvoll bist und NUR 5 Haken genommen hast #6



Nomen est omen...


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (31. August 2007)

*AW: Wattwurm und Meerforelle*

Also wir haben hier schon mit allem Meerforellen gefangen (hier ist Fehmarn), außer Wurm!

Ich habe auf einen Wobbler mal einen Lachs gefangen, beim Pilken hatten wir schon Forellen, sogar beim Heringsangeln hatten wir schon beides am Haken, was meistens zur Folge hatte, dass wir die Fische kurz haben springen sehen und unsre dünne Heringssehne haben reißen hören.

Wegen Wurm:
Es gab Zeiten, da haben wir auch Schnüre (Langleinen) gelegt auf Scholle, so mit 100 Haken. Ich bitte jetzt drum das nicht zu kritisieren und als weiß-was-ich-was abzustempeln. Fakt ist, dass wir die Tobiasfische, die wir manchmal beim Horniangeln am Haken hatten, als Köder auf die Schnur gezogen hatten und wir hatten IMMER Meerforellen drauf, jeder haken mit Tobi hatte ne Mefo dran, und zwar nur diese Haken, nie einer mit Wurm. Mit der Angel hab ich es allerdings noch nie probiert, da ich das Watangeln einfach spannender und shcöner finde. Wie allerdings schon gesagt, jeder hat seine eigene Meinung (ist auch gut so!).

Und wegen Wurm bis zum Arsch schlucken: Das machen alle Fischarten, das lässt sich nur durch einen schnellen Anschlag vermeiden oder eben halt garnicht


gruß


----------



## Ullov Löns (31. August 2007)

*AW: Wattwurm und Meerforelle*



raubangler schrieb:


> Ich habe mir eine Drachenangel gebastelt.
> Analog wie in Australien/Südafrika genutzt - allerdings 3 Nummern kleiner und mit nur 5 Wurmhaken dran.
> Ist das in S-H zulässig?
> Ich konnte in den Gesetzen nichts Gegenteiliges finden....


 
Irgendwie hat das jetzt was trollmäßiges.

Uli


----------



## raubangler (31. August 2007)

*AW: Wattwurm und Meerforelle*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Irgendwie hat das jetzt was trollmäßiges.
> 
> Uli


 
Schau mal hier:

http://www.fishingkites.co.nz/instructions/dropperinstructions.htm

So etwas muss auch bei uns in angepasster Form möglich sein.
Und da bin ich gerade am ausprobieren.#h


----------



## MefoProf (31. August 2007)

*AW: Wattwurm und Meerforelle*

Interessant und auch sehr innovativ #6 . Freu mich schon auf die ersten Testergebnisse!#h


----------



## andre23 (1. September 2007)

*AW: Wattwurm und Meerforelle*

sorry...aber der threat hat sich in eine richtung entwickelt, mit der ich mich nicht mehr anfreunden kann...


----------



## Gardenfly (1. September 2007)

*AW: Wattwurm und Meerforelle*

mal wieder zur Sache :
Der Bruder eines Bekannten war 2 Wochen auf Fünen Mefos angeln, null nicht ein Biss, am letzten Tag wollten sie am Forellenpuff doch mal ein Fisch fangen, Wasserkugel und Tauwurm haben sie schon aus Spaß in die Ostsee geworfen nur um jemanden zu zeigen wie das dort aussieht -bekamen aber gleich einen Biss am Ende hatten sie 4 Mefos.


----------



## AndreasG (1. September 2007)

*AW: Wattwurm und Meerforelle*



raubangler schrieb:


> Schau mal hier:
> 
> http://www.fishingkites.co.nz/instructions/dropperinstructions.htm
> 
> ...



LEUTE! Wollt ihr noch angeln oder in die Nebenerwerbsfischerei einsteigen? #d

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## raubangler (1. September 2007)

*AW: Wattwurm und Meerforelle*



AndreasG schrieb:


> LEUTE! Wollt ihr noch angeln oder in die Nebenerwerbsfischerei einsteigen? #d
> 
> Gruß
> Andreas


 
Ich sagte ja "in angepasster Form".
Was die in Neuseeland unter Angeln verstehen, sprengt auch ein wenig mein Vorstellungsvermögen.
Alleine diese Elektrotorpedos, um eine Langleine über 1km weit raus zu bringen: http://www.fishingkites.co.nz/electrickontiki/fishing_kontiki.htm
Da bleibt einem glatt die Spucke weg.....

Ich habe jetzt einen kleinen Drachen mit nur 5 Haken dran.
Die halbe Anzahl Haken eines Trollingbootes....
Das ganze hängt an einer Norwegenrute mit stabiler Multirolle.
Damit kann man dann vom verankerten Boot (oder mit Treibanker) die Haken schwimmen lassen und nebenbei noch pilken.

Oder man macht Brandungsangeln ohne Brandung.
Bei ablandigem Wind kann man dann auch in 300m Entfernung noch gucken, was so geht.

Das werde ich demnächst (bei Sonnenschein) ausprobieren.
Einen Dank noch an Monsterqualle, für die Info, dass das rechtlich sauber ist.


----------



## raubfisch*angler (2. September 2007)

*AW: Wattwurm und Meerforelle*

Jetzt verstehe ich die Welt nicht mehr einer sagt man kann MeFo auf Wurm fangen und der andere sagt nein!!


----------



## donlotis (2. September 2007)

*AW: Wattwurm und Meerforelle*



raubfisch*angler schrieb:


> Jetzt verstehe ich die Welt nicht mehr einer sagt man kann MeFo auf Wurm fangen und der andere sagt nein!!



Ganz kurz gesagt: Wenn die MeFo da ist, geht Wurm wie Sau! 

Gruß donlotis


----------



## andre23 (2. September 2007)

*AW: Wattwurm und Meerforelle*

ich sag ja....und bleib dabei....aber nicht mit 5er drachen....


----------



## Ullov Löns (3. September 2007)

*AW: Wattwurm und Meerforelle*



raubangler schrieb:


> Oder man macht Brandungsangeln ohne Brandung.
> Bei ablandigem Wind kann man dann auch in 300m Entfernung noch gucken, was so geht.


 
Dein Optimismus in allen Ehren, aber wenn du in 300 m Entfernung zur Küste angeln willst, was brauchst du dann an Schnurmenge?

Hm naja. Ich schätz und hoffe, dass das nix wird.

Uli


----------



## andre23 (3. September 2007)

*AW: Wattwurm und Meerforelle*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Dein Optimismus in allen Ehren, aber wenn du in 300 m Entfernung zur Küste angeln willst, was brauchst du dann an Schnurmenge?
> 
> Hm naja. Ich schätz und hoffe, dass das nix wird.
> 
> Uli



du sprichst mir aus dem herzen uli....:q


----------



## raubangler (3. September 2007)

*AW: Wattwurm und Meerforelle*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Dein Optimismus in allen Ehren, aber wenn du in 300 m Entfernung zur Küste angeln willst, was brauchst du dann an Schnurmenge?
> ...


 
Ich vermute mal so an die 300m.
Auf meine Penn passen 330m.
Könnte somit hinhauen.

Bedenken habe ich nur mit quer fahrenden Booten.
Ist ja nicht ganz so ungefährlich, die geflochtene Schnur 1m über der Wasseroberfläche....


----------



## Medo (3. September 2007)

*AW: Wattwurm und Meerforelle*



raubangler schrieb:


> Bedenken habe ich nur mit quer fahrenden Booten.
> Ist ja nicht ganz so ungefährlich, die geflochtene Schnur 1m über der Wasseroberfläche....



abgesehen davon, dass ich so ne drachenangel als dünnsinn betrachte, denke ich es wird wohl auch verboten sein in gut old germany.

abgesehen von der wie ich meine unwaidmännischen art (hol den ganzen mist mal bei nem biss rein) so denke ich wird es wasserschifffahrtmäßig relevant sein oder gar schon rein flugtechnisch. frage doch mal bei der wapo nach, die werden dir wenn sie den kopf wieder ruhighalten können wohl auch nur sagen können; es sei wohl nicht ganz unbedenklich wenn du (mit ja fast 30m backing :q) und einer reaktion/aktionzeit von mehreren minuten und bei starken böhen noch mehr einem motorbootfahrer die leine samt haken durch die oberhaut reisst und die hautoberfläche optisch einem acker gleicht.

aber ansonsten....

ich denke das ist (hoffentlich) strengstens verboten und die anwender solcher gerätschaften werden gründlichst untersucht.


----------



## raubangler (3. September 2007)

*AW: Wattwurm und Meerforelle*



Medo schrieb:


> ...
> frage doch mal bei der wapo nach...



Die werden vermutlich keine Zeit für mich haben, da sie sich dann um die kopflosen Motorbootfahrer kümmern müssen, die etwas orientierungslos über die Ostsee brettern.
;-)

Ich fang' mal klein im Nahbereich vom Boot aus an.
Vielleicht wird es auch ein Rohrkrepierer.
Da der Drachen (kleine Matte 1,5 - 6 bft) nur 20EUR gekostet hat und die Kinder auch was damit anfangen können, ist das zu verschmerzen.


----------



## Loecki (3. September 2007)

*AW: Wattwurm und Meerforelle*

Muss ja auch nen Mordsdrill werden...5 MeFos + Drachen bei Windstärke 4...


----------



## Der Pilot (6. September 2007)

*AW: Wattwurm und Meerforelle*

Also wenn ich mir vorstelle daß der eine oder andere von Euch vielleicht in meiner Nähe angelt, dann gehe ich jetzt lieber mit
ELT(emergency locator transmitter), Automatikrettungsweste und ein paar Blauhelmen ans/ins Wasser. Ich verschanze mich dann hinter einem Nebenerwerbsnetz damit nicht plötzlich irgend ein Choleriker "auftaucht" und mir die Rute in den Bauch rammt. Luftüberwachung wäre auch noch gut, um nicht plötzlich mit 5 Haken in Nase und Ohren vor Bornholm geschleift zu werden. Ich habe mich meistens gefreut einen anderen Meerforellenfreund am Strand zu treffen und ein paar Worte zu wechseln. Vielleicht sollte man sich aber lieber sofort hin schmeißen und mit Steinen bedecken und bei eventueller Enttarnung brüllen : " Ich kenn kein Board!" Damit man nicht noch verwechselt wird und für seinen vermeindlichen Beitrag büßen muß


----------



## raubangler (6. September 2007)

*AW: Wattwurm und Meerforelle*



Der Pilot schrieb:


> ...
> Luftüberwachung wäre auch noch gut, um nicht plötzlich mit 5 Haken in Nase und Ohren vor Bornholm geschleift zu werden.
> ...


 
Dank der bei uns vorherschenden Windrichtung wird es wohl eher Königsberg werden.
Also Reisepaß beim Angeln nicht vergessen!


----------



## Ullov Löns (7. September 2007)

*AW: Wattwurm und Meerforelle*

Was für ein Quatsch. Erst die Diskussion über die Waiggerechtigkeit des Wurmangelns und dann die Idee mit einem Drachen FÜNF Würmer in 300m  Entfernung durch die Ostsee zu ziehen. 

Garantiertes Verangeln Inklusive. Warum man die Schwachsinnsideen irgendwelcher Fleischfischer auf die deutsche Ostsee übertragen muß ist mir schleierhaft.

Wie will man auf 300m einen Biss erkennen? Geht garnicht. Somit scheidet diese Möglichkeit m.E. aus. 

Uli


----------



## Gnilftz (7. September 2007)

*AW: Wattwurm und Meerforelle*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Wie will man auf 300m einen Biss erkennen? Geht garnicht. Somit scheidet diese Möglichkeit m.E. aus.



Wenn der Drachen zuckt... |rolleyes


----------



## Truttafriend (7. September 2007)

*AW: Wattwurm und Meerforelle*

Da lässt sich doch bestimmt was über Induktion mit elektrischen Bißanzeigern hinlöten:m


----------

